# Meat Spoilage with such an early start



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What does everyone do to keep the meat from spoiling in August?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bone out the meat and cool down in coolers.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get it to the freezer asap


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

when in wilderness area on horseback, i think you just put in the shade and hope for the best! right....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The biggest mistake I see guys make is they don't have a plan in place in case they do kill something. NEVER go a feild with out and "exit" strategy. PERIOD!

Deer don't scare me at all, but you can **** sure bet I'll have a pack with me to get the meat out in if I'm in a place where dragging it out simply will not work. Elk on the other hand, do scare me. I WILL NOT hunt elk if I don't have a horse or a few friends combat parked somewhere close to help me get it out. Part of being a responsible hunter is getting that meat out before it spoils. Unethical behavior can be defined many ways but I think not being prepared to take care of your animal once it's dead is at the top of the NO NO list in my book.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

kingfish said:


> when in wilderness area on horseback, i think you just put in the shade and hope for the best! right....


Remove the hide, quarter it out and keep in the shade. I have packed out deer and elk on horses in the heat and have not yet lost any meat. It is good to have coolers with ice waiting with the truck.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are missing the most important part....................get the hide off asap. Then flesh it well. Turn the ears. Split the lips and eye lids. Salt it and leave it in a cool place before rolling it up. Inject the velvet with formaldahide (sp) until it runs through the veins and out the bottom. Once that is done see if you can save the meat!


----------



## utah450 (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with 22, hell with a big bull, probably lucky to save anything besides the back straps and tenderloins, by the time you get the ears turned.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've killed deer in August out in the west desert when it was hotter than a firecracker. I brought some extra blocks of ice and put them in leak-proof bags and then put them inside the cavity after gutting. It worked out pretty good as It wasn't too long until I had them to a processor.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You guys are missing the most important part....................get the hide off asap. Then flesh it well. Turn the ears. Split the lips and eye lids. Salt it and leave it in a cool place before rolling it up. Inject the velvet with formaldahide (sp) until it runs through the veins and out the bottom. Once that is done see if you can save the meat!


Perfect! 8)


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

:rotfl: -_O-


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Very witty elk22. ha

The only problem with that idea and elk is now you have all the spoiled meat and a short haired, maneless bull cape. Lose - lose situation. haha


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never had a problem with my meat spoiling. As soon as I get my animal I field dressed, I take it back to camp and find a nice shady spot to hang it and it is just fine by the time I take it back into town. As long as you can keep the flies out of it you should be fine with the heat as long as you find a nice shady and cool spot to hang it till you get it back into town.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont waste the time gutting it!! Just skin it and take the meat off the animal...bone it and then pack it out...easy! 2 guys can do a whole elk in 2 hours...


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, for elk, I never gut them anymore. Just quarter it out. It's quicker and easier.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I read a website that advocated just deboning without gutting the elk. It seemed to me that they did not get the tenderloins since they are on the inside of the body cavity. Do you guys just leave the tenderloins?


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a big cooler filler with frozen milk jugs. You can then attach it to the meat by the handle and a piece of rope. Then take a blanket and loosly rap it to keep it cool or reduce it to size to put it in a large 100 quart cooler with the frozen jugs. I have even used the milk jugs and put them in the body cavity to cool it from within. Good luck!!!


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

You can get the tenderloins if you make a cut just under the spine above the guts. Pull down gently on the gut membrane and whalla, there are the tenderloins. Snip the ends and peel them out.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Yeah, for elk, I never gut them anymore. Just quarter it out. It's quicker and easier.


clark,
ya your right on the money on that one. it also helps when you buddy shoots an elk about 200 yards from where yours is only an hour to two later right!


----------

